# englander keeps blowing fuses



## TrickyRicky (Nov 18, 2007)

hello all,just like to say what a nice source of info this site is,2nd of all i have a issue with my stove.It keeps blowing fuses when i install a new one,anyhelp would be greatly appreciated.stove was new 2 seasons ago englander 25..1500 sq.ft


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 18, 2007)

at what point does it blow the fuse? when plugged in? when turned on? after a few minutes? would help to know that , also blown fuses are usually due to a ground fault , have you looked at the wires in the back to make sure one may not have laid against a hot surface and melets the casing? if you are still fighting theis after checking the wires , call me at the shop monday , i get in at about 7 each morning , call 800-245-6489, when the recording starts hit 131 for my extension, i should be there to pick up , if not , leave me a good return phone number and i'll call you back


----------



## TrickyRicky (Nov 18, 2007)

hi mike,i can plug it in and its fine ,the digital control board lights up,then goes out like normal,soon as i push the "on" button it blows a split second after,we love our stove please help us save it


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 18, 2007)

you got a grounded wire, most likely the exhaust blower wires, check the wires where they run under the exhaust blowers mounting flange, there is a wrap of insulation there to prevent melting of the wires, i bet the wires still managed to touch that hot section and have meletd the casing so that they touch and ground out, if so , if the wires are not burned through so they are suspect , reposition them and wrap with electrical tape and you might just be warm in an hour or so.


let me know if this isnt the case, i'll help ya


----------



## TrickyRicky (Nov 18, 2007)

i dis as you suggested Mike, but the wires were fine....i did notice were 1 of the vacuum switches looks wet a little


----------



## TrickyRicky (Nov 19, 2007)

after further looking at the stove the hose that runs off the exhaust blower was split could that cause my problem anyone?


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 19, 2007)

no, that wouldnt blow the fuse,check the igniter also , could have shorted. if all else fails , mark each wire and disconnect all of the component wires, put in a fresh fuse plug in and turn on , if fuse doesnt blow, plug in the first set of wires, that will be room air blower, plug in and turn on ,(obviously the room air blower will not run as stove is cold)
if fuse does not blow, move on to the next set, this is the top auger, plug in turn on, if fuse doesnt blow go to next set , bottom auger , plug and turn on , then the next , exhaust blower, plug , turn on , finally the last wires , igniter plug and turn on

one of these components will likely blow the fuse, which ever one it is , will likely have an exposed wire , or the component itself is bad.


----------



## allisterc (Nov 21, 2007)

Excellent Information...I have the same problem, I'll follow the posted advice....Thanks....I'm missing my stove and its been only 1 day...


----------



## TrickyRicky (Nov 21, 2007)

mine ended up being a ignitor clint,took me 12$ worth of fuses to solve it ,thx mike for leading me in the right direction...as for the trouble shooting phone number i called it for 2 days never could get thru,rang busy all the time between buisness hrs i called every 5 min,busy,busy,busy...no offense mike but i dont know if i would buy another englander or not with that kind of outcome,that tells me theres alot of trouble with these stoves if i cant get thru on the troubleshooting line,but i did get thru to order my parts no problem,any really i do appreciate the online help here,thanks again im out of the dog house for now,lol


----------



## allisterc (Nov 21, 2007)

A wire underneath the exhuast blower was exposed. The wire was touchin a what I believe to be supporting bracket. My Good Ole Stove is up and running, although its near 70 degrees outside. Only took 2 packs of fuses, and a roll of tape to fix the problem.....THANKS. By the way the manual and website say the unit needs 6 amp 125 volt fuses, I could not find a 6amp fuse anywhere. I'm using a 5 amp fuse.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 22, 2007)

Dog House said:
			
		

> mine ended up being a ignitor clint,took me 12$ worth of fuses to solve it ,thx mike for leading me in the right direction...



no problem wish i could have caught you sooner , diagnostic function would have cost 1 fuse, and had you up and running


as for the trouble shooting phone number i called it for 2 days never could get thru,rang busy all the time between buisness hrs i called every 5 min,busy,busy,busy...no offense mike but i dont know if i would buy another englander or not with that kind of outcome,that tells me theres alot of trouble with these stoves if i cant get thru on the troubleshooting line,[/quote]

here is how to get to me directly (or at least my voice mail) in which case if you leave a return number i can call you back , call the parts line 800-516-3636 as soon as the recording starts , press 131. my extension. saves the wait on hold and also will get me when the CS line is ringing busy.

now as for the line being busy , we are working on it , our phone system usually doesnt do that , for the last 3-4 weeks its been only accepting 23 callers and ringing busy after that , we build and sell 25-35 thousand units a year, hard to support with only 23 lines. we are actively working on that problem with our phone provider (im about ready to shoot a couple of them, might get results from the ones i miss)tie that in with the usual "thundering herd" who forget their stoves until winter hits, along with the calls about installations, accessories, need a piece of pipe for their pellet stove , "how close can i get to a window?" "do i really need outside air with my pellet stove?" "whats the BTU output of this unit?" i could go on and on. now factor in the folks with older units needing a part, not knowing what they need, all the tech calls on units up to 30 years old at 15 to 35 thousand sold a year , all coming through my office and my phone system is fragged up? 

remember too, that the calls coming in are actually mostly not warranty issues , but calls where joe homeowner's stove aint working and he dont know why, my techs have to diagnose the problem then send him to parts if necssary or help him fix it over the phone. my policy is take the calls and fix the unit ,  i DO NOT place warranty calls over other calls as the same techs handle both. 

its not a high percentage of warranty issues, quite the contrary, but the sheer volume thats out there. tie that in to a phone system giving me trouble not letting the full volume in and you have a mess. it shopuld get better in the very near future, today the average wait time for tech support was 12 minutes, thats pretty dang good considering the volume, and remember this , when you have one of my techs on the phone , he better damned well not hang up til the problem is solved, i'll hang him on my barn door if he does. so calls take a while, my average call is probably about 15-18 minutes, but i have been on the phone with the same customer for over an hour, because i gotta help him fix his stove.


but i did get thru to order my parts no problem,any really i do appreciate the online help here,thanks again im out of the dog house for now,lol[/quote]

sory for venting , guess its the crown talking, i believe strongly in my methods, it may not be quick , but by god by the time you hang up , you will either be fixed or the parts needed to fix you will be on the way


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 22, 2007)

Clint said:
			
		

> A wire underneath the exhuast blower was exposed. The wire was touchin a what I believe to be supporting bracket. My Good Ole Stove is up and running, although its near 70 degrees outside. Only took 2 packs of fuses, and a roll of tape to fix the problem.....THANKS. By the way the manual and website say the unit needs 6 amp 125 volt fuses, I could not find a 6amp fuse anywhere. I'm using a 5 amp fuse.



5 amp fuse is fine , the 6 amp is actually more than you need but will work up to 7 amp. stay with the 5 amp fuse


----------



## TrickyRicky (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy Turkey day everyone,hope everyone has a good dinner and stays warm by there nice englander pellet stove


----------



## allisterc (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the information. Stove is up and running like a champ. Some time this weekend I'll replace the the entire wire run. What is the proper gage of wire to use. The wire in question provides power to the exahust blower.


----------

